# No Matter What The Reason, Show Us your Favorite, Weirdest, or Craziest Music Videos!



## hauntedtexan (May 15, 2017)

Being an "old guy" who enjoyed the free love generation and had a crush of his friends mom (she was soooo hot) when I was 16... wow!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2017)

In past years,   spent long days babysitting with toddlers and this song. .. it has a good beat at least :fun:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 21, 2017)

Weird, but they are so good!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 21, 2017)

Toby Keiths Bus Songs!!!!


----------



## JaniceM (May 21, 2017)

I used YouTube's share feature like on other forums, but can't get video to appear...  anyone have input??


----------



## JaniceM (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2017)

*I have always been a fan of the "talking animal" videos 

*<font size="4"><b>







<font size="4"><b>


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I used YouTube's share feature like on other forums, but can't get video to appear...  anyone have input??




Janice, you will need to use the Go Advanced button below when you want to reply.  Then in the "toolbar" at the top of your reply box, look at the icon that looks like a piece of film, second from right.  Click on that.  In he box that pops up, post the link to the video


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Love Toby Keith especially "courtesy of the red, white and blue". Would post but don't know how.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Love Toby Keith especially "courtesy of the red, white and blue". Would post but don't know how.



If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When  you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in  your new post.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!


SeaBreeze said:


>


----------



## Trade (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2017)

Dueling Banjos - Deliverance


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 27, 2017)

Warning - mature content



Spoiler


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 2, 2017)

Don't know why I just love this song, the dancing always makes me laugh and the music is great !


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 5, 2017)

[h=1]Doris Day - Que Sera Sera   



[/h]


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2017)

https://youtu.be/QlJS3z1RQnE How about some shortenin bread by the tractors. Loved their music.


----------



## hangover (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2017)

I like "Hey Jude" but the opening is REALLY weird and the lalalalalalalala at the end is annoying as hell and ticking Paul off...especially the guy with the roses on his glasses...

7:25 to 7:41 He puts his hand on Paul's shoulder while he's performing, pats his head, Paul tries to brush it away and gets annoyed, and general, the whole audience is just weird.


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

I love this version of "The Sound of Silence" by Disturbed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2017)

I love that song by Simon and Garfunkel, interesting version there, never heard it before.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

I think it's more intense, Seabreeze.  Here is a fun one I like, catchy tune. .  What does the Fox say?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/9JwhJMFDybQ


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

Sea, That is one of the best videos I've seen all month!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent video. I've read that he loves to dance. Too bad he doesn't do it more often.

Doesn't he look more like Buster Keaton the older he gets?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2018)




----------

